# My first two months at OU FILM



## Ms. A (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm Lindsay and I am in my first year in the graduate MFA film program at Ohio University.  I am not an official representative or faculty member, but I can offer a student perspective into the program. 

The first year at OU film is also known as 'boot-camp' because we hit the ground running!  I am already in post production of my first short and I am currently crewing on three other films.  In just a few short weeks we will also begin production for our first short documentaries.

If anyone has questions about the application process, I would love to help.  That process is still fresh on my mind and I remember being in that vulnerable position.

Check out the website... http://ousof.com/
Plus over 8 hours of Student Films... http://vimeopro.com/ousof/studentfilms


Lindsay
MFA - First Year
School of Film
Ohio University


----------

